
ACLU Files a Lawsuit to Repeal the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act - djmylt
https://boingboing.net/2016/06/30/aclu-files-a-lawsuit-to-repeat.html
======
jsnider3
More about this topic can be read at the ACLU's website.
[https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/aclu-challenges-
comput...](https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/aclu-challenges-computer-
crimes-law-thwarting-research-discrimination-online)

I think the title could be more precise about what parts the ACLU is suing
over (automated scraping of publicly available data.)

